# Hatching



## InThePoultryPen

I have had my eggs in the incubator this is what it looks like at day 2









Is it fertile


----------



## robopetz

Day 2 is too early candle in 2 more days and you'll see red and even veins.


----------



## Apyl

I agree with the other poster. Day 2 youll see nothing wait a few days.


----------



## WaterFowl209

that is true, usually on day 4 you will know, when i first began incubating i almost threw good eggs away not knowing it took time for growth to show veins, i usually candle on day 8,14,18 and will leave unhatched eggs in 3 days extra to give them a chance


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Just candeled and have 3 light colored eggs with veins but my others are brown so hard to tell


----------



## Iceman242

hybridheaven said:


> Just candeled and have 3 light colored eggs with veins but my others are brown so hard to tell


Me too I'm new here and I've made my own incubator


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I have a manual brinsea


----------



## robopetz

Day 4. How's the eggies doing?


----------



## Iceman242

hybridheaven said:


> I have had my eggs in the incubator this is what it looks like at day 2
> 
> Is it fertile


Me too I've made my own incubator and have dark brown eggs


----------



## Iceman242

robopetz said:


> Day 4. How's the eggies doing?


There doing good so far I have 1dozen and four: 3 Araucanas,9 Rhode Island reds and 4 fighting ones but I don't fight them I just like them for pretty and eggs


----------



## Iceman242

This is my homemade incubator


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I now have 4 with veins from 6 eggs that's good


----------



## robopetz

Good to hear, I never did ask but what are you hatching?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Chicken eggs a mix of road island red ,light Sussex ,amber links ,bluebelles and speckled Sussex


----------



## InThePoultryPen

At 5 days old this is a light sussex


----------



## robopetz

Cool that's a good sign of life there. Here's a chart that helped my curiosity when hatching chicken eggs. Found it online via google.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Just found another baby


----------



## Energyvet

Congrats! ......


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Just saw it moving


----------



## robopetz

It's exciting huh. Lol


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Got rid of the none vein ones nothing in at all


----------



## robopetz

Cool. I just did my last turn and am on lockdown down. 3 more days! Lol


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Oh exiting Myn are going in to lock down on the 9th 2 so far


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I think my light Sussex egg has died because my road island egg was behind in development and is now in front as I can see movement but my light Sussex baby isn't and just floating on the the top can see eye but it doesn't seem to be moving just twitching and also how do I put a video on


----------



## robopetz

You'll know they have stop developing when the veins disappear and all red has gone.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

My incubatored egg stopped growing on day 7 and when I cracked it open the chick was stuck to the shell why was this?


----------



## robopetz

I think that's the reason why we turn eggs. So it doesn't get stuck and some other reason about chick getting the yolk correctly too... If I recall correctly.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I have been turning


----------



## Energyvet

Too dry? Couldn't get past the

Membrane?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Decided to buy a new incubator what does every body think of this semi auto one


----------



## robopetz

Very nice, never seen one like that before.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

That costs 97 but I can get a brinsea automatic one for 160


----------



## InThePoultryPen

In English pounds on eBay


----------



## robopetz

I so want a brinsea!


----------



## InThePoultryPen

So do I


----------



## Energyvet

Me too! I'm not getting anything but a Brinsea!


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Just cracked the egg that was late and found this


----------



## Energyvet

Quiter. Never quite made it it seems.


----------



## piglett

i have 4 that are late hatchers all the rest are out & peeping
i'll give em till day 26 then i'll go in through the air sack to see what's up with them.




piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Ordered more eggs


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> Ordered more eggs


 what breed did you get & how many?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

6 and i got 1 freesian fowl ,vorwerk ,cuckoo Maran,Andalusian ,light Sussex,speckeld Sussex


----------



## Energyvet

I'm guessing something got deleated?


----------



## AlexTS113

hybridheaven said:


> Just cracked the egg that was late and found this


Poor bird!


----------



## Jim

Energyvet said:


> I'm guessing something got deleated?


Woo hoooo!


----------



## chickensilove

Im going to buy chicks and suffocate them


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> 6 and i got 1 freesian fowl ,vorwerk ,cuckoo Maran,Andalusian ,light Sussex,speckeld Sussex


 should be an interesting bunch once they hatch out


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I put 10 of my eggs in and some off my friends


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> I put 10 of my eggs in and some off my friends


 i had 25 in the bator now it's full
some will go into the hatcher on the 31st the rest will have to stay in the bator till they are done "cooking"


----------



## Energyvet

Go Piglet! Go!


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Cannot wait just to have some little chicks


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Is 62% humidity to much or not answer asap


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> Is 62% humidity to much or not answer asap


what day of hatching are you on?

from the 1st day to the 18th i go with about 40%
then i remove the turner & bump up the humidity to about 65%

good luck
piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

11 but the humidity just keeps rising


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> 11 but the humidity just keeps rising


that is how it works, some of the humidity comes from the eggs themselves. if you have to remove a ventplug or even all the ventplugs.
i never let mine get over 50% till day 18 arrives.
if your on day 11 then yes 62% is way too much
i would get some of the water out of there asap
if you don't get this problem under control you may have a hatch problem
but there is still a little time 
i would hate to see you spend 21 days caring for those eggs & then have the chicks not make it

good luck
piglett


----------



## 5chicksowner

Mean? Like culling a hen/Roo?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

This is my first brooder but then I thought not gonna fit many in so I bought this for a bargain of £34.99 just needs some adjustments


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> View attachment 6614
> 
> 
> This is my first brooder but then I thought not gonna fit many in so I bought this for a bargain of £34.99 just needs some adjustments
> 
> View attachment 6615


 they grow fast
i like to start chicks out in a small brooder because i have to catch them 3 times a day so i can check for pastie butt
once they get to about 2 weeks old MOST of the time they are in good shape so i can then move them to a larger brooder.
any idea what the inside temp will be in your brooder?
you should find out now if you can
you want to know the temp. down at the bottom where the chicks will be.

oh also on day 18 add your extra water to your bator 
then it goes into lock-down
i don't care what happens you can't open it again till day 23 arrives

many people want to open up their bator when the 1st chick hatches out, doing so will cause many of the other remaining unhatched chicks problems & they could all stick to the inside of their shells
which can cause them to die 

good luck
piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I no about them sticking if you open it the temp goes to 34 and not above cannot wait today is lockdown


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> I no about them sticking if you open it the temp goes to 34 and not above cannot wait today is lockdown


i just hatched out a few here today
13 out of 17 are alive & kickin
the other 4 never pipped


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I have 3 out of 19 on day 20


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> I have 3 out of 19 on day 20


how big is your adult flock?
you can double it's size by just a little hatching ....not that that is a bad thing

piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

My flock is 7 hens and a cockerel

















Three of my sexlink chicks


----------



## piglett

good looking chicks HH
i like to use paper towels on the brooder floor
newspaper can get slick when they spill their water
slick floors can lead to chicks with leg injuries 

happy hatchin
piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

The favorolles seems to have a little bit of a crucked two what should I do


----------



## ReTIRED

??????????????????


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> The favorolles seems to have a little bit of a crucked two what should I do


you talking about the 1 chick with the leg problem?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

It's fine just real aliased it was supposed to be like that it has an extra toe


----------



## InThePoultryPen

That one I had to cull the one that wouldn't walk


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> That one I had to cull the one that wouldn't walk


 hens lay large cluches of eggs because they know not all of them will make it to adulthood.
so how many chicks did you end up with?

we are hatching out a batch rite now
so far 2 silkies out & a few of the imported english orpingtons have pipped.

piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I have 7 one hatched on the 23rd


----------



## InThePoultryPen

My little favorolles


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> I have 7 one hatched on the 23rd


 7 out of 19 is low...... i wonder what the cause was?
maybe we can figure out the problem & fix it?
how many of the eggs came from your birds?
were any of the eggs shipped in to you?
how many times did you candle & on what days?
what kind of bator are you running?
does it have a fan or is it still air
where did you store the eggs before you set them?
were you hand turning?
did you open up the unhatch eggs to have a look inside?
what did you find?
with such a low hatch rate i would be wanting make some changes so i could get my hatch rate up.
even the guy that i gave eggs to who flew to the Philippines to hatch them out got a 50% hatch rate & they went 8,000 miles

piglett


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> View attachment 6991
> 
> 
> My little favorolles
> 
> View attachment 6992


 at such a young age you can make a "shoe" for the chicks foot
this brace will put the toes where they should be.
it's only needed for a few days 
do a google search for pics of chicks with foot problems

good luck
piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

There were 9 of my eggs 4 of my friends 1 of another friend and 5 shipped eggs my bator is a fan and it's one of these

















And this is what I found inside


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I candeled day 10 then 16 and it's auto I left the eggs in an airing cuboard


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> I candeled day 10 then 16 and it's auto I left the eggs in an airing cuboard


shipped eggs tend to only have a 50% hatch rate if they went by air.
but your numbers are still rather low......?
i'm just trying to figure out the reason for that
did you remove the clear eggs on day 10?

piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Yes I did I'm just wondering why


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> Yes I did I'm just wondering why


 there could be 1 reason or a few reasons, not having seen the exact setup i can only guess. next batch change 1 thing
if things still don't work all that well for you then change some other thing. i wonder how well your bator is at keeping the temp the same all the time. 
temp. spikes can kill your hatch rate.

good luck
piglett


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Well they look big now they have out grown the box going in the cage later on


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Just too much cuteness!


----------



## piglett

Pathfindersfarm said:


> Just too much cuteness!


 * want to hug them all *


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

piglett said:


> ......*i wonder how well your bator is at keeping the temp the same all the time.* temp. spikes can kill your hatch rate.
> good luck
> piglett


I think piglett has nailed it with his comment above (in bold).....the incubator you purchased (shown in another picture) should have an insulating foam that came with the bator. In other words the Styrofoam that some folks think is just packaging material gets tossed aside when it is actually part of the bators insulation material. This Styrofoam helps regulate the bators temp over the entire hatch (21 days). Also make sure your room temp remains as consistent as possible, too. Great catch Piglett....I think you nailed it on this one my friend!!!


----------



## kaufranc

How has the hatching been going Piglett? Have you gone to any swaps yet? Have been to a few. None with very many Silkies. So you might hit it big! The last one I went to in Tilton had some for $12. They were not babies but to young to sex. I hope to see you soon! Good luck!
P.S. Tell George I said HI!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> How has the hatching been going Piglett? Have you gone to any swaps yet? Have been to a few. None with very many Silkies. So you might hit it big! The last one I went to in Tilton had some for $12. They were not babies but to young to sex. I hope to see you soon! Good luck!
> P.S. Tell George I said HI!


 so far i have sold a dozen day old buff orpingtons & two 10 week old buff pullets. lots of emails from "tire kickers"
on the silkies but still no one handing over any hard cash.

i just talked to the state today, they are sending my paperwork so i should be able to sell in Maine too. the swaps in Maine are free but the clown who runs the swaps in NH charges a $8 set up fee.....i'll pass

i am getting white,black,& some young babies with stripes on their backs
i'll see what the ones with the stripes look like once they feather out.

i'll be over in north berwick on Sat. for a looksee
i can't sell any there yet, but i can check it out.

piglett


----------



## piglett

BuckeyeChickens said:


> I think piglett has nailed it with his comment above (in bold).....the incubator you purchased (shown in another picture) should have an insulating foam that came with the bator. In other words the Styrofoam that some folks think is just packaging material gets tossed aside when it is actually part of the bators insulation material. This Styrofoam helps regulate the bators temp over the entire hatch (21 days). Also make sure your room temp remains as consistent as possible, too. Great catch Piglett....I think you nailed it on this one my friend!!!


 i myself have never seen a bator like that one & there was no picture of what the inside looked like. but if there is foam missing i would be looking to get some some place & see if that made it hold heat any better.

piglett


----------



## ReTIRED

BuckeyeChickens said:


> I think piglett has nailed it with his comment above (in bold).....the incubator you purchased (shown in another picture) should have an insulating foam that came with the bator. In other words the Styrofoam that some folks think is just packaging material gets tossed aside when it is actually part of the bators insulation material. This Styrofoam helps regulate the bators temp over the entire hatch (21 days). Also make sure your room temp remains as consistent as possible, too. Great catch Piglett....I think you nailed it on this one my friend!!!


*ASSUMING...*that this (unknown) Incubator requires the Styrofoam Insulation "packaging" to surround it......
....that can _easily _be accomplished by requesting _unused _Styrofoam Packaging (discards) at your LOCAL WalMart. LIKELY they'll *GIVE* it to you and you can "Piece-it-Together" to provide insulation. BE SURE...if you do....that you ALSO provide for acceptable ventilation ...with appropriate holes in the Styrofoam.

_MERELY _a thought (suggestion).
NICE LOOKING Incubator. 
-ReTIRED-
P.S. Contact Cement is _functional_...in attaching Styrofoam to Styrofoam. ...and there ARE other ways.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

My incubator didn't come with styrofoam.


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Is this size difference normal


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Are these chicks you hatched yourself from your own eggs, or did they come from eggs you bought, or did they come from a hatchery?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

I hatched them


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Out of my eggs


----------



## ReTIRED

hybridheaven;452Quote: "My incubator didn't come with styrofoam."[/QUOTE said:


> *???
> 
> *Looks like you were successful.
> 
> ReTIRED


----------



## piglett

*they are not all going to be the same size*
*i have hatched a few small ones*
*some stay small some don't*
*not every man is the same size*
*not every woman either *
*same goes for chicks.*


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Ok i have hatched a cockerel I'm keeping


----------



## piglett

*he is a fine looking boy*


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Remember these guys 4 weeks old


----------



## kaufranc

They are getting big!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> They are getting big!


how are those little ones doing?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Doing quiet good got 5 cockerels and two hens


----------



## piglett

hybridheaven said:


> Doing quiet good got 5 cockerels and two hens


 that is a bunch of boys...what will their vocation be?


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Erm I think I'm giving 4 away and keeping 1 already found a home for two of them


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Cockerels or hens


----------



## piglett

1,3,5, & 7 are boys
fine looking bunch


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Ok thanks you


----------

